# Red blood cell count in quick decline..



## personalt (Feb 22, 2009)

Started maybe 2 weeks ago.. Cat pee'd outside the litter box twice. Once in my tool bag and once in my walk in closet on some clothes. 

I was thinking unierniary tract infection so we took him to the vet. Other then this pee'ing outside he looked fine. Being cautious and knowing that he has not been to the vet in a while we didnt wait and took him right in after the second peeing event. 

They ran some blood tests. Didnt find in uniernty tract infection but found a low red blood cell count. It was 21 at the time. The ran tests for lukiemia and aids some parasites over the next week. Everytime one test came back neg they ran another. Checked the red blood cell count again as part of these tests and at the end of the week they ran it one more time. It was fairly stable but slightly lower 20.5. Had a x-ray that didnt see anything. We ran another blood test today he is down to 16 red blood cell count. 

My wife is taking cat to a different animal hospital as we speak but can anyone provide any guidance?

My understanding is the red blood cells isnt the cause but the result, in this case of any unknown problem. From talking to vet and searching internet we seemed to have eliminated the most popular causes. Feliene hiv, lukiamia, parasites.

I realize we need to get to the core issue. I would hope the vet knows best but is there something else we should be looking for? 

With the count down to 16 I realize it isnt good, he is in route to animal hospital right now but can anyone give any guidance as to what the bottom limit of this might be before things start to shut down?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Did they test for hemobartonella?

http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/Cowgill/Index.php

When you say red blood cells, do you actually mean RBCs or do you mean hematocrit? What is the cat's RBC level and what is the hematocrit or packed cell volume (PCV)? Do you have a copy of the labwork? If not, call now and have it faxed to you.

What is the creatinine and BUN?

I think you probably need a veterinary referral specialist or vet school if your vet is stumped.


----------



## personalt (Feb 22, 2009)

They did test for hemobartonella 

She is picking up all the labwork now and xrays now to take to Oradel animal hospital(NJ).

I understood him to be talking about the RBC but will post back the counts of what you mentioned above soon when I have the labs in front of me.

The only other thought he had was a bone marrow disease. He didnt say if that was a fatal disease and I couldnt ask my wife to ask the vet until I was there. I am still stuck and work and she is upset enough as is.


----------



## personalt (Feb 22, 2009)

Rbc..3.77 hematocrit..16.2 she didnt see the others but will check closer when she is not driving.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

OK, that makes more sense. Yes, 16% hematocrit is VERY low. Your kitty will probably need a transfusion before anything else, esp. if it's continuing to drop. Keep us posted on what happens at the new clinic. Is there a vet school anywhere near you? IMO they are best for anything major and serious--you get hundreds of experts in one place, all the best equipment, and it usually costs you less than a referral practice would. I have to drive 4+ hours to Univ. of TN-Knoxville, but have many times and have been very pleased.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

hoofmaiden said:


> Is there a vet school anywhere near you? IMO they are best for anything major and serious


I was thinking the same thing when I read this thread and was amazed to find out that NJ doesn't have any vet schools. I was sure that Rutgers had a vet school, turns out they don't. (Heck...what do alumni know?!)


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Univ of PA is less than 2 hours away -- one of the best vet schools in the country. If it were me, I'd get a referral there NOW.

http://www.vet.upenn.edu/


----------



## personalt (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the help and guidance.... He is at the animal hospital now. 

The reviewed all the tests and bloodwork that was done by my local vet. As a next step they are doing an ultrasound, some chest xrays and a bone marrow biopsy. They want to re-run the lukieamia test from the bone marrow biopspy. 

They plan to keep him overnight and may need blood transfusion but right now he seems very stable. Hopefully they can get to the root cause.


----------



## personalt (Feb 22, 2009)

The ran xrays, ultrasound and a bone marrow biopsie. No issues seen in xrays and the bone marrow tests will not come back until tomorrow. 

They did see some bright spots in his spleen on the ultrasound so they did a biopsie on that. They also said it looked somewhat enlarged.

Until the test results come back they are continiunig the doxycycline that the original vet put him on and adding some steroids


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow -- very weird. At least he's in good hands and they can do a transfusion if needed. That is important -- cat transfusions are more difficult than dog ones (cat blood typing isn't entirely accurate) and most vets don't have the capability to do them. Keep us posted!


----------



## personalt (Feb 22, 2009)

just called me and said they are doing a transfusion now.. 

his red blood count is closer to 14 and change, down from the 16.. 

It will take some more time to get back the bone marrow and spleen biopsis. I am hoping the transfusion plus the steriods get him back on the right track. they expect that we can take him home in a few hours after the transfusion is done.

I just wish they could narrow this down a little more.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Can humans contract hemobatonella?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey -- whatever happened with this kitty? I was following it and then the poster seems to have disappeared. I hope not for a bad reason . . . if you're out there, personalt, please update us!


----------

